# skeeterpee flavors?



## winebuddy2012 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey all I'm new to this skeeterpee thing and am just about to pitch my yeast tonight. I really wanted to try different flavored pee. Raspberry would be great. If anyone has any advice at all or recipe to help me out would be much appreciated.


----------



## WI_Wino (Oct 14, 2013)

Search for Dragons Blood. It's skeeter pee w/ berries. There are a ton of different variations of it.


----------



## CBell (Oct 20, 2013)

For a straight raspberry I think I would ferment skeeter pee per the recipe and then backsweeten with a raspberry Torani syrup. But that's just me. 

Look in the Skeeter Pee forum for Dragon's Blood. Then you can follow that recipe but substitute pretty much any fruit for the berry blend, and voila! 

Seems like there are split ideas here about flavored skeeter pee, you can either: 

1. Ferment with the fruit you want up front
2. Backsweeten with flavored syrup or juice concentrates


----------

